
How ZIRX will end up just like Homejoy - iamryo
https://medium.com/@RyanClark/thanks-for-nothing-zirx-ec4ce83531cf
======
rkho
To my understanding, Homejoy went under because of it the worker
classification lawsuits happening.

The title of this post seems to try and connect a shitty customer experience
with the connotation of how its contractor model won't be sustainable long-
term, but the actual content doesn't deliver on what it implies. Instead, it
doesn't seem to make any substantial comparisons to how Homejoy and Zirx are
related other than the fact that both companies employ 1099 contractors and
why the business model doesn't work.

